

NPR: I Can't Keep My iPhone In My Pants - caminodriver
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2010/11/11/131240136/i-can-t-keep-it-in-my-pants

======
Xuzz
This might be worse in San Francisco, though, than other places, just due to
the sheer iPhone density. I've been on BART trains where over half of the
people were on an iPod touch or iPhone (yes, I counted).

